# Upset at Bezdez



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have used Bedez for years and recommend them constantly to people, but I am little peaved. I bought some parts on eBay yesterday using Buy Now and completed the transaction. Now today I get a second invoice for HST. Which means that since they use USD on eBay, I have to so a second PayPal transaction on a day with a different exchange rate. Plus, it's just plain silly to have to do 2 PayPal payments for the same purchase, and HST should be added on checkout. I added a note when I paid the second invoice asking why it's setup that way, and haven't got a reply.

Has anyone else been billed this way?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have used them too with good success but the HST is probably being added now from the gov cracking down on them. There could be some sort of anomaly in the system that doesn't recognize that you are from Canada on checkout even though there is often something that recognizes where you are from if trying to bid/buy.

Hopefully they give you a sufficient answer.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I have used them too with good success but the HST is probably being added now from the gov cracking down on them. There could be some sort of anomaly in the system that doesn't recognize that you are from Canada on checkout even though there is often something that recognizes where you are from if trying to bid/buy.
> 
> Hopefully they give you a sufficient answer.


It's not the HST I disagree with. It's being sent 2 invoices, 2 days apart, one for the product, one for HST. I did get a reply, and it seems if you use Buy Now for their products, this is what will happen from now on. So if anyone doesn't want to do this when dealing with Bezdez, wait for an invoice now before you pay.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> It's not the HST I disagree with. It's being sent 2 invoices, 2 days apart, one for the product, one for HST. I did get a reply, and it seems if you use Buy Now for their products, this is what will happen from now on. So if anyone doesn't want to do this when dealing with Bezdez, wait for an invoice now before you pay.


... or call them direct and order over the phone like I do!


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Hamstrung said:


> ... or call them direct and order over the phone like I do!


So you cut eBaypal out of the transaction? If yes, what's Bezdez's number?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

ledfloyd said:


> So you cut eBaypal out of the transaction? If yes, what's Bezdez's number?


Yeppers! Call 1-800-377-3187.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

:food-smiley-004:I just use Ebay to browse the products & I call Shelia & tell her what i need.......largetongue


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Yeppers! Call 1-800-377-3187.


Thanks, I will try this in the future.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Yeppers! Call 1-800-377-3187.


GREAT addition to this thread!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So are they strictly Ebay/internet dealers?

I've heard that they are located in close proximity to me, I wonder if I could visit them.
Anybody that I've asked around here, hasn't heard of them, including a luthier I met.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My experiences with them have always been positive, it's just this issue that is annoying and will change how I have to deal with them. I don't know if they would let you browse like a store, but they may allow local pickup. They reply to emails pretty quickly. Ya, it's silly to pay $9 shipping if the place is right near you.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

They're known locally as "Kessler Violin Shop" and they're located in Chelmsford ON. I don't know if the have a traditional bricks and mortar store or if they allow pickup but Sheila has always been great to deal with whenever I phoned.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, good to know.

The luthier I mentioned was in Chelmsford. Maybe if I had mentioned the shop name rather that Bezdez, he might have known it.

Cool, that's 15 minutes outside of town.

Good thread!


----------



## Suldanna (May 1, 2014)

I too experienced the double billing and the coolness of the customer service rep Sheila, she must related to the owner otherwise they would have her tossed by now. Apparently it was my fault the system didn't add the HST correctly. A polite note was all that was required, not someone accusing me of not reading all their fine print.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Suldanna said:


> I too experienced the double billing and the coolness of the customer service rep Sheila, she must related to the owner otherwise they would have her tossed by now. Apparently it was my fault the system didn't add the HST correctly. A polite note was all that was required, not someone accusing me of not reading all their fine print.


I kinda laughed when I read this. It reminded me of a multi-item order I received from Bezdez years ago. Some string trees were missing from the order. I sent Bezdez a nice little note saying, "hi, you forgot the string trees on this order, no problem you can catch me next time". I got a note back from Sheila saying, "look through the packaging carefully I'm sure the strings trees are in there". I checked, didn't find them, sent another note just saying no I didn't find them. Next note I got back was a little more abrupt, "I assure you the trees are in the package, check again, we don't make mistakes". I dug the packaging out of garbage for the second time and sure enough taped up in one corner of the wrapping paper were my missing string trees.

so, It's my fault she's a little "cool" :smile-new:


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> when dealing with Bezdez, wait for an invoice now before you pay.


I would be careful with that too. My bandmate used to buy from them regularly but one time he took 3 days to pay (trouble logging into paypal), and even though he messaged them to let them know they still blocked him so he can't ever buy from them again.


----------



## Suldanna (May 1, 2014)

*Disappointed*



kat_ said:


> I would be careful with that too. My bandmate used to buy from them regularly but one time he took 3 days to pay (trouble logging into paypal), and even though he messaged them to let them know they still blocked him so he can't ever buy from them again.


They were good to deal with at one time but they are short on customer relations skills. I couldn't believe the way I was treated. Oh well you can buy anything they sell on Ebay or Amazon these days and the sellers don't act rude and double bill you.

Could you imagine buying something at a store, paying what they ask, then go back the next day and being told you owe more money and "Didn't YOU read the fine print". A simple note saying the Ebay checkout didn't work right and left out the HST would have went a lot further then just shooting out another bill and demanding to pay this!

To think I still payed the bill and left "Ok" for feedback and then they cut me off after being a customer for many years. 

My Bad.


----------

